# Mini Orchid Listing



## redtxn (Apr 30, 2013)

While reading through the threads I came across a few posts on mini orchid builds where members have used small Exo Terra tanks. Since I have a spare Exo Terra nano that is just sitting in a closet I decided to inventory my supplies and realized I probably have enough to put one together, except for the plants. This build is destined to be a desktop terrarium since it's too small to house any animals.

The list below represents the current plant wishlist from which approximately a dozen will be selected. These plants are currently being researched to determine temperature compatability, lighting intensity and dry-out tolerance so I can get an idea of their proper placement in the tank. I've been browsing Andy's and J&L for pricing and availability to get a feel for the initial plant cost. 

The only mandatory plants from the list are identified by + because they rank really high on the cuteness scale. Please feel free to toss some suggestions and pros/cons since this is a learning experience for me.

Current wishlist:
Ascocentrum pumilum
Barbosella cogniauxiana
Barbosella dusenii
Barbosella handroi
++Bulbophyllum alagense
Bulbophyllum biseriale
Bulbophyllum moniliforme
Bulbophyllum ovalifolium
Cadetia chionantha
Corybas pictus
Dendrobium lichenastrum
Dendrobium toressae
Diodonopsis anachaeta
Epidendrum porpax
Haraella retrocalla
Laelia liliputana
Lemmaphyllum microphyllum
Lepanthes telipogoniflora
Macroclinium manabinum
Masdevallia wendlandiana
Phymatidium tillandsioides
Pleurothallis alata
Pleurothallis grobyi
Pleurothallis microphylla
Pyrosellia nummularifolia
Scaphosephum rapax
++Schoenorchis fragrans
Schoenorchis scolopendria
Trisetella dressleri
Tuberolabium woodii


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Masdevallia erinaceae
Bulb. taiwanese (sp?)
Lots and lots of good Restrepia sp.
Pleuro. grobyi 'Type' - slightly larger, Anyds has it as do I
Pleuro. ornata
Masd. herrurdae (sp?)

I am sure others will have suggestions as well...


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Current wishlist:
Ascocentrum pumilum
Barbosella cogniauxiana
Barbosella dusenii
Barbosella handroi
++Bulbophyllum alagense
Bulbophyllum biseriale
Bulbophyllum moniliforme- This one is sometimes a bit touchy for people
Bulbophyllum ovalifolium
Cadetia chionantha
Corybas pictus- Tough to find. Some places sometimes offer C. geminigibbus
Dendrobium lichenastrum
Dendrobium toressae
Diodonopsis anachaeta
Epidendrum porpax
Haraella retrocalla
Laelia liliputana- I wouldn't suggest this one for a viv. Needs to dry quickly
Lemmaphyllum microphyllum
Lepanthes telipogoniflora- Good choice
Macroclinium manabinum
Masdevallia wendlandiana
Phymatidium tillandsioides- May be tough to find
Pleurothallis alata
Pleurothallis grobyi
Pleurothallis microphylla
Pyrosellia nummularifolia
Scaphosephum rapax- Great one!
++Schoenorchis fragrans
Schoenorchis scolopendria
Trisetella dressleri- May want to get cooler nights than a viv can provide
Tuberolabium woodii

Looks like your off to a good start! I'd highly suggest looking into other Lepanthes (calodictyon, niesseniae, saltatrix, tsubotae), Scaphosepalums, Restrepias, Pleurothallis, maybe even some Porroglossums. Also just about any mini Bulbophyllums do well in viv conditions.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

most of that list would do well in the right viv. however many of them require quite different conditions that may be hard to get in a very small viv. for example the dendrobiums generally like to dry out a bit between watering while the leplanthes will croak if it dries to much. best to pick a couple you like the most that have similar enviromental wants and then fill in with others from your list that have matching requirements. you can stretch it a bit by only hand misting and placement but it can be difficult to tell ahead of time where a particular orchid wants to be.


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

I second the Restrepia. Also i think you should look into Bulbophyllum Moniliforme. Its a small orchid but beautiful. Also look into Bulb. Vaginatum.
Pleuro. Alata
Lepanthes

Just a few i can think of


----------



## redtxn (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback, researching all these plants is going to take a while. 

In the mean time I'll get the tank set up, put the light on a timer and monitor the humidity and temperature fluctuations. That way the plant selection wont be such a guesstimate.

Any ideas on non-orchids.... like mini ferns?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Mini ferns!! 
Humata parvula
Elaphoglossum sp...(forget the species names for this genus ALWAYS for some reason)
Microgramma vaccinifolia
Microgramma reptens


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

I recommend the following:

ALL RESTREPIAS
Masdevallia/Luerella pelicaniceps
Trichosalpinx orbicularis
Lepanthopsis acuminata
Lepanthopsis astrophora
Neolauchea pulchella
Masdevallia minuta
Platystele misera
Pleurothallis johnsonii (apparently flowers smell foul but I've never had mine bloom but it grows like crazy which is awesome!)


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd like to add Pleurothallis acestrophylla to the list. I had a big plant i split into three and grew outside the viv, inside a viv with high heat and low (relative to the 90-100% in my main viv) humidity, and a division inside of my dart frog viv. Seems to like the high humidity, high light, and high circulation.

I also recommend Bulbophyllum tingabarinum. Hardy, tiny, and just an all around cool orchid.


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

I am about to share with you everything I know about orchids...........

Buy them from Mike Rizzo above, and let him tell me what I need


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Scott Richardson said:


> I am about to share with you everything I know about orchids...........
> 
> Buy them from Mike Rizzo above, and let him tell me what I need


 That's what I do!


----------

